# iFrame per Link direkt ansprechen



## Theeagle (17. August 2003)

hi!
ich suche eine einfache methode um per Link direkt den iFrame der index.html zu
verändern!

denn wenn ich direkt auf die seiten zugreife fehlt mir ja die Nav-bar!

soweit ich weiß gibt es ein befehl der Bewirkt das eine Site die Frames außen nachladen muss!
aber das geht ja bei iFrames nicht!

Danke im Voraus!
gez. Theeagle


----------



## Tim C. (17. August 2003)

```
<iframe name="deiniframe" src="baba.html"></iframe>

und dann so:

<a href="baba2.html" target="deiniframe">change</a>
```
Meinst du sowas ?

PS: Bitte auf Groß/Kleinschreibung achten, wie in Punkt 12 der Netiquette erwähnt.


----------



## Theeagle (17. August 2003)

oh sry weger der Groß-Kleinschreibung!
Hab mich auch ein bissl dumm ausgedrückt!
Ich meine weniger die Links selbst...eher die URL!
Also Bsp.:
index.html (hat als standart iFrame zb. news.html)
Jetzt gibt es einen Link in der NavBar der den iFrame auf joinus.html ändert...
Nun will ich jemand eine URL schicken mit der er direkt zu joinus.html kommt und trotzdem die index.html sieht!

ist das jetzt verständlich? ich weiß das ich mich manchmal bissl dumm ausdrücke *g

thx


----------



## SaturdayBOY (17. August 2003)

Ohne grösseren Aufwand erstellst Du ein Dublikat von "index.html" und lässt dort aber die "joinus.html" im iframe öffnen anstatt der News-Seite.


----------



## Tim C. (17. August 2003)

> Ohne grösseren Aufwand erstellst Du ein Dublikat von "index.html" und lässt dort aber die "joinus.html" im iframe öffnen anstatt der News-Seite.


Was jedoch in ziemlich viele Dateien ausarten würde.
 Die einfachste Methode wäre hier sicherlich eine serverseitige Scriptsprache wie z.B. PHP zu verwenden und an deine URL einen Variable anzuhängen wie z.B.

```
index.php?site=joinus
```
und dann bei dem src Attribut des iFrames ein PHP Switch zwischenzuschieben, der dafür sorgt, dass in Abhängigkeit von der übergebenen Variable verschiedene Seiten eingebettet werden.


----------



## Theeagle (17. August 2003)

ja...ich glaub so werde ich das machen! da muss ich zwar alle daten in php umschreiben, aber das lohnt sich dann wenigstens...
auf diese Art ist das ja in den Site-System wie PostNuke, Nukeware, etc. auch geregelt.

Danke für die schnelle Hilfe!


----------



## Tim C. (17. August 2003)

umschreiben musst du da gar nichts. Du musst einfach die Endung in .php ändern und nur an den betreffenden Stellen den PHP Code mit <?php ?> PHP Tags einfügen. 

Und halt nen PHP fähigen Webspace haben.


----------



## Theeagle (17. August 2003)

ja...das war mir dann auch noch eingefallen...
trotzdem nochmal danke für die Hilfe!
echt super das man hier in wenigen Stunden ne brauchbare Lösung bekommt!


----------



## uupS (16. Februar 2004)

Läßt sich das Problem auch ohne php lösen ?
Eine Seiten-URL anzusteuern, die dann im iframe auf der Index-Seite angezeigt wird ?


----------



## supercat1510 (16. Februar 2004)

Ja - indem man einfach per JavaScript den Frame nächlädt - mit Iframes habe ich das zwar noch nie ausprobiert - dürfte aber auch funktionieren.

Roflweb.de


----------



## uupS (16. Februar 2004)

Danke


----------

